# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Scarto F24 codice 98

## Niccolò

Mi è stato scartato un F24, motivato con un codice 98, di cui però non ho trovato dettaglio. Qualcuno sa di cosa si tratta?

----------


## Contabile

E' un errore legato a file non in formato valido per la spedizione. Fai conto che hai inviato un file di tipo txt per capirci.

----------


## Niccolò

> E' un errore legato a file non in formato valido per la spedizione. Fai conto che hai inviato un file di tipo txt per capirci.

  Per fortuna è un problema molto più semplice.... il contribuente aveva cambiato conto corrente senza dirmi nulla  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

